#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Διευκρινίσεις για τις αμοιβές των μηχανικών από το ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ έδωσε τις παρακάτω διευκρινήσεις για τις αμοιβές σχετικά μετη ρύθμιση των αυθαίρετων (Ν.4014/11).

Οι αμοιβές των μηχανικών ορίζονται από τη γραπτή συμφωνία του μηχανικού με τον πολίτη.Οι νόμιμες αμοιβές των μηχανικών ορίζονται από τον Νόμο 3919/2011. Σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο 4014/2011, ανάλογα με την αυθαίρετη κατασκευή ή το αυθαίρετο κτίσμα απαιτούνται συγκεκριμένες μελέτες και έλεγχοι.
Αν απαιτείται εξαρτημένο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων ΕΓΣΑ 87Ά, η νόμιμη αμοιβή τους υπολογίζεται σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο 3919/2011, όπως υπολογιζόταν η ελάχιστη αμοιβή των τοπογραφικών διαγραμμάτων εξαρτημένων από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων ΕΓΣΑ 87Ά.
Το ίδιο ισχύει, αν απαιτείται αποτύπωση του κτηρίου ή μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας.
Σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο, η νόμιμη αμοιβή για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες και ελέγχους ορίζεται από τον χρόνο απασχόλησης του μηχανικού.Για την πρώτη φάση της δήλωσης των αυθαιρέτων απαιτείται τουλάχιστον μια μέρα απασχόλησης του μηχανικού εμπειρίας δεκαπέντε ετών για την αυτοψία και συλλογή των απαραίτητων για τη δήλωση στοιχείων και μια μέρα συνολικά για την επεξεργασία και τη διεκπεραίωση.
Για τη δεύτερη φάση απαιτούνται τουλάχιστον δύο ημέρες απασχόλησης του μηχανικού, εμπειρίας δεκαπέντε ετών, για τη διόρθωση, την επεξεργασία, τη διεκπεραίωση, την παρακολούθηση της ρύθμισης, τη σύνταξη και την αυτοψία του «Δελτίου Ελέγχου Δομικής Τρωτότητας του Φέροντα Οργανισμού»
Απαιτούμενες διευκρινίσεις θα δίνονται από την κοινή επιτροπή ΤΕΕ – ΥΠΕΚΑ σε ερωτήσεις μηχανικών, μέσω της ιστοςελίδας του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας στη διεύθυνση http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...MyTEE/ayth/faq"

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ διόρθωσε τις παραπάνω διευκρινήσεις ως εξής:

Οι αμοιβές των μηχανικών ορίζονται από τη γραπτή συμφωνία του μηχανικού με τον πολίτη.Οι νόμιμες αμοιβές των μηχανικών ορίζονται από  τον Νόμο 3919/2011. Σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο 4014/2011, ανάλογα με την  αυθαίρετη κατασκευή ή το αυθαίρετο κτίσμα απαιτούνται συγκεκριμένες  μελέτες και έλεγχοι.
Αν απαιτείται εξαρτημένο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα από το κρατικό σύστημα  συντεταγμένων ΕΓΣΑ 87Ά, η νόμιμη αμοιβή τους υπολογίζεται σύμφωνα με τον  Νόμο 3919/2011, όπως υπολογιζόταν η ελάχιστη αμοιβή των τοπογραφικών  διαγραμμάτων εξαρτημένων από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων ΕΓΣΑ 87Ά.
Το ίδιο ισχύει, αν απαιτείται αποτύπωση του κτηρίου ή μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας.
Σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο, η νόμιμη αμοιβή για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες και ελέγχους ορίζεται από τον χρόνο απασχόλησης του μηχανικού.
Συγκεκριμένα:
Για την πρώτη φάση της δήλωσης των αυθαιρέτων  απαιτείται τουλάχιστον 1 μέρα απασχόλησης του μηχανικού εμπειρίας  δεκαπέντε ετών για την αυτοψία και συλλογή των απαραίτητων για τη δήλωση  στοιχείων και μια μέρα συνολικά για την επεξεργασία και τη  διεκπεραίωση.
Για τη δεύτερη φάση απαιτούνται τουλάχιστον *2,5* ημέρες απασχόλησης του  μηχανικού, εμπειρίας δεκαπέντε ετών, για τη διόρθωση, την επεξεργασία,  τη διεκπεραίωση, την παρακολούθηση της ρύθμισης, τη σύνταξη και την  αυτοψία του «Δελτίου Ελέγχου Δομικής Τρωτότητας του Φέροντα Οργανισμού»
*Όπου απαιτείται έλεγχος των ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων υπολογίζεται πρόσθετα 1,5 ημέρα απασχόλησης αρμόδιου μηχανικού εμπειρίας 15 ετών, για την αυτοψία, τον έλεγχο, την επεξεργασία, τη σύνταξη τεχνικής έκθεσης και τη διεκπεραίωση.*

Απαιτούμενες διευκρινίσεις θα δίνονται από την  κοινή επιτροπή ΤΕΕ – ΥΠΕΚΑ σε ερωτήσεις μηχανικών, *(που θα στέλνονται στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση n4014@central.tee.gr)*, μέσω της ιστοσελίδας του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας στη διεύθυνση http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...MyTEE/ayth/faq.

Πηγή : *ΤΕΕ*

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δε, λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι η ημερήσια αποζημίωση για μηχανικό εμπειρίας 15 ετών είναι 350,52¤+ΦΠΑ (λ=0,23368), τότε βάσει των παραπάνω η ελάχιστη νόμιμη αμοιβή για την πιο απλή περίπτωση ρύθμισης αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4014/2011 είναι:
4,5 ημέρες * 350,52¤/ημέρα = *1.577,34¤ + ΦΠΑ*

Αν απαιτείται και έλεγχος των ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, τότε η ελάχιστη νόμιμη αμοιβή του μηχανολόγου είναι:
1,5 ημέρα * 350,52¤/ημέρα = *525,78¤ + ΦΠΑ*

Αν απαιτούνται εξαρτημένο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα ή/και αποτύπωση του κτηρίου ή/και έλεγχος στατικής επάρκειας, τότε οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές υπολογίζονται κατά τα γνωστά.

----------

A.M.

----------


## AGKOTZ

Στην περίπτωση που συμφωνηθεί αμοιβή (υποθετικά) 1000 ευρώ αντί των 1577,34 ευρώ τότε οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΕΜΠ, ΦΕΜ και ΦΠΑ σε ποιό ποσό θα δηλωθούν;

----------


## Xάρης

Τα παρακάτω είναι απλώς προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις.

Επειδή όλα όσα αφορούν τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές γίνονται για να μην χάσουν τελικά τα έσοδά τους από τις κρατήσεις, ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, δήμος και κράτος, θεωρώ ότι όλες οι εισφορές και κρατήσεις θα γίνονται στην ελάχιστη αμοιβή όπως αυτή προσδιορίζονται από το ΤΕΕ.

Μα για ποια ελάχιστη αμοιβή μιλούμε; Και ποιο είναι το ΤΕΕ που νομοθετεί;
Τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει αν με τον νέο νόμο, τον Ν.3919/2011 καταργήθηκαν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές ή όχι.
Αν και στην περίπτωση των τακτοποιήσεων αυθαιρέτων με το Ν.4014/2011 υπάρχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές, τότε δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ανάλογη με του Ν.3843/2011 ηλεκτρονική διαδικασία μέσω του συστήματος του ΤΕΕ; Υπάρχει;

----------


## A.M.

Καλώς σας βρίσκω στο φόρουμ! Είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ....Συγχωρέστε με αλλά θα μπω κατευθείαν με πολλές ερωτήσεις!!!  :Χαρούμενος:  
Είναι δυνατόν να κοπεί τιμολόγιο "1000" ενώ η νόμιμη αμοιβή θα είναι 1577,34; 
Το συμφωνητικό δηλαδή θα γράφει 1000;
Το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ ξέρετε πότε θα ενημερωθεί; 
Στην εθνική τράπεζα τι χρήματα θα καταθέτουμε; 1000 ή 1577,34 (με βάση το παραπάνω παράδειγμα του συναδέλφου; )

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν νόμιμες ελάχιστες αμοιβές;
Ποιος το λέει αυτό; Το ΤΕΕ με μια ανακοίνωσή του;

Άποψή μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν ελάχιστες νόμιμες αμοιβές, ο καθένας ό,τι συμφωνήσει, αλλά καλό είναι να μην ρίχνουμε τις αμοιβές μας κάτω από αυτές που το ΤΕΕ θεωρεί ως ελάχιστες.

----------


## nicolas

Συγνώμη...το ότι ένας μηχανικός 15 ετών χρειάζεται να κάνει την διαδικασία σε 4,5 ημέρες πως το κρίνει το ΤΕΕ ? Είναι δική του εκτίμηση ? Είναι πρόταση ? Θα πρέπει να κόβουμε κρατήσεις για τα ποσά αυτά υποχρεωτικά ?

----------


## st2

εκτίμηση του ΤΕΕ είναι ότι ο 15ετίας θέλει 4,5μέρες και δεν εχει εξηγηθει από που προκύπτει
κρατήσεις πρέπει να κόβονται

χάρη λες ότι η ημερήσια αποζημίωση για μηχανικό εμπειρίας 15 ετών είναι 350,52¤+ΦΠΑ (λ=0,23368) 
δηλαδή συνολικα 350,52¤*1,23=431,14¤
πως βγαίνει αυτό γιατι είμαι μικρότερης εμπειρίας και δεν τα ξέρω πολυ καλά
γιατί θέλω να υπολογίσω  για κατώ από 15ετίας το ποσο της ημερήσιας αποζημίωσης

----------


## nicolas

Λογικά ο κάτω 10ετίας βάζει τις ημέρες επί 1,5 και ο άνω 21 ετών εμπειρίας βάζει χ 0,7 έτσι ώστε όλοι ανεξαιρέτως εμπειρίας να παίρνουμε την ίδια αμοιβή όπως είχε γίνει και με τον 3843/2010.

----------


## Xάρης

Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο *nikolas*. 
Για όλους, ανεξαρτήτως εμπειρίας, θα ισχύουν οι ίδιες ελάχιστες αμοιβές όπως και με τον Ν.3843/10.

Ο υπολογισμός έγινε βάσει του προγράμματος για τις αμοιβές που έχω κάνει και το έχω ανεβάσει στα downloads και θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.
Όλα αυτά βασίζονται στα όσα γράφονται στο άρθρο 102 του *Π.Δ.696/74*.
Μπορεί όμως κάποιος να το επαληθεύσει βάζοντας στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ, ημιυπαίθριο σύμφωνα με τον Ν.3843/10 και δίνοντας στις ημέρες/ώρες απασχόλησης, 1 ημέρα για μηχανικό εμπειρίας 11-20 ετών.

----------


## sonja_k

Στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ έχουν προσθέσει την κατηγορία Ν.4014/2011..Μόλις το είδα..

----------


## AGKOTZ

Από ότι συμπεραίνουμε το ΤΕΕ έχει εφαρμόσει (καλώς ή κακώς) ελάχιστη αμοιβή η οποία πλέον έχει βαπτισθεί νόμιμη. Όχι τυχαία νομίζω. Συνεπώς, δεν δυνάμεθα ούτε στην τράπεζα να καταθέσουμε μικρότερο ποσό από το πόσο που θα λάβει κωδικό πληρωμής αλλά όυτε στο συμφωνητικό με τον ιδιοκτήτη να αναφέρουμε ότι λαμβάνουμε μικρότερο ποσό. Το πρώτο διότι δεν θα γίνεται δεκτό από την τράπεζα ώστε να υπολογιστούν ορθά οι κρατήσεις και το δεύτερο διότι σε έλεγχο της εφορίας θα υπάρχει αναντιστοιχία μεταξύ ποσού που κατετέθη στην τράπεζα και αναγραφομένου στο τιμολόγιο.. (Δεν γίνεται να καταθέσεις ΦΕΜ χωρίς ΑΠΥ και σε διαφορετικό ποσό!!!).

----------


## st2

> Λογικά ο κάτω 10ετίας βάζει τις ημέρες επί 1,5 και ο άνω 21 ετών εμπειρίας βάζει χ 0,7 έτσι ώστε όλοι ανεξαιρέτως εμπειρίας να παίρνουμε την ίδια αμοιβή όπως είχε γίνει και με τον 3843/2010.


_offtopic:αυτό δεν το ξέρω  δεν το είχα ακούσει ότι γίνεται αυτό για να υπάρχουν κοινές αποδοχές
 εγώ είμαι κάτω από 10ετία και για τις τακτοποιήσεις έπαιρνα 286,01ευρώ που μου αντιστοιχούσαν  αλλά δεν ήξερα από ποια πράξη προκύπτει το συγκεκριμένο ποσο ανα ημερα_ 

AGKOTZ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο η μόνη αλλαγή ήταν στην λέξη

sonja_k υπάρχουν και αναλυτικες οδηγίες χρήσης

----------


## A.M.

@AGKOTZ: Δηλαδή, λες ότι στο πεδίο "συμφωνημένη αμοιβή" πρέπει να μπαίνει ότι έχει βγάλει και το πρόγραμμα ως νόμιμη; 1577; Τότε ποιος νόμος 3919 ισχύει; 
Συμφωνητικό μηχανικού - πελάτη έχει στείλει κανείς στο ΤΕΕ; Που και πως το στέλνουμε;

----------


## sonja_k

> sonja_k υπάρχουν και αναλυτικες οδηγίες χρήσης


Σε ευχαριστώ. Το είδα και προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη..
Στο σύστημα δήλωσης αυθαιρέτου πρόσθεσαν τετραγωνίδιο στο οποίο θα μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε τη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή...Σε περίπτωση που αυτή είναι μικρότερη από τη "νόμιμη" του συστήματος αμοιβών τί γίνεται???

----------


## st2

A.M. & sonja_k 

δεν το έχω κάνει αλλά συνάδελφος που έβαλε μικρότερη αμοιβή δεν πήρε έγκριση (βέβαια αυτός το ξεφτίλισε γιατί τον είχαν πιάσει τα επαναστατικα του με τις απεργιες κλπ) και αυριο μου είπε οτι θα πάρει τηλεφωνο για να ρωτησει ποια εκπτωση είναι αποδεκτή...

----------


## Xάρης

Ποια είναι δηλαδή η ελάχιστη της ελάχιστης νόμιμης αμοιβής!
Και γιατί τότε δεν ορίζουν αυτήν ως ελάχιστη αμοιβή;
Για να είμαστε σύμφωνοι με τον πνεύμα των καιρών που θέλει ελεύθερη διαπραγμάτευση της αμοιβής του μηχανικού και να λέμε στους κουτόφραγκους Ευρωπαίους ότι άνοιξε το επάγγελμα;
Με τέτοιες νοοτροπίες ό,τι και να γίνει αποκλείεται να πάμε μπροστά σαν λαός.

----------


## A.M.

> A.M. & sonja_k 
> 
> δεν το έχω κάνει αλλά συνάδελφος που έβαλε μικρότερη αμοιβή δεν πήρε έγκριση (βέβαια αυτός το ξεφτίλισε γιατί τον είχαν πιάσει τα επαναστατικα του με τις απεργιες κλπ) και αυριο μου είπε οτι θα πάρει τηλεφωνο για να ρωτησει ποια εκπτωση είναι αποδεκτή...


Για πες μας λίγες λεπτομέρειες συνάδελφε! Απλά έθεσε στο κουτάκι μικρότερη αμοιβή και έκανε υποβολή δήλωσης; Ή υπέβαλε και κάποιο συμφωνητικό; Με ποιον τρόπο; Αιτιολόγησε κάπως την μεγάλη έκπτωση; 

Έχω μια οικοδομή στην οποία είχα βγάλει εγώ την άδεια και έκανε υπέρβαση 24τ.μ. Με βάση τον νόμο θα πληρώσει τώρα 500ευρώ και θα της κάνουμε νομιμοποίηση μέσα σε τρία χρόνια. Αν βάλω δηλαδή 500ευρώ για την αμοιβή τακτοποίησης αντί για 1577 δεδομένου ότι έχω πληρωθεί μελέτη+επίβλεψη και ότι θα πληρωθώ νέα μελέτη αποτύπωσης, δεν θα το δεχτούν;;;

----------


## sonja_k

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω σχετικά με αυτό...

----------


## Xάρης

Διαβάστε κι *ΑΥΤΟ* για την υποβολή των καταστάσεων με τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους ιδιώτες.

----------


## st2

> Ποια είναι δηλαδή η ελάχιστη της ελάχιστης νόμιμης αμοιβής!
> Και γιατί τότε δεν ορίζουν αυτήν ως ελάχιστη αμοιβή;
> Για να είμαστε σύμφωνοι με τον πνεύμα των καιρών που θέλει ελεύθερη διαπραγμάτευση της αμοιβής του μηχανικού και να λέμε στους κουτόφραγκους Ευρωπαίους ότι άνοιξε το επάγγελμα;
> Με τέτοιες νοοτροπίες ό,τι και να γίνει αποκλείεται να πάμε μπροστά σαν λαός.



Χάρη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!
Το επάγγελμα είναι τυπικά ανοιχτό αλλά το κράτος δεν άντεχε στην απώλεια εσόδων από τις συγκεκριμένες εισφορές κρατήσεις κλπ και έτσι πλέον πρέπει  να ζητήσεις από το ΤΕΕ την έγκριση  για το ποσοστό της έκπτωσης που μπορείς να κάνεις για να μην υπάρξει <<έκπτωση στην ποιότητα των μελετών>>

τώρα ποιο ποσοστό θα εγκρίνεται δεν ξέρω
και τωρα με τις απεργίες δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει και ποτε θα καταφερει να παρει απαντηση

από ότι μου είπε τικαρε στο κουτάκι μικρότερη αμοιβή και έκανε υποβολή δήλωσης
συμφωνητικά κλπ δεν είχε κάνει


Α.Μ. για την περιπτωση σου εγω προσωπικά το βλέπω πως ο πελατης σου πρεπει να πληρωσει 500(παραβολο)+431,14(1μερα εργασιας δικια σου αν εισαι ανω 15ετιας) 
και έπειτα την αμοιβή σου για την νέα άδεια ξεχωριστά!

από απλό ενδιαφέρον τι ετους αδεια και με τι νόμο θα πας για νομιμοποίηση?

----------


## AGKOTZ

@A.M.: Μία λύση που σκέφτομαι είναι αρχικά να πάρεις κωδικό πληρωμής με την  νόμιμη αμοιβή όπως την υπολογίζει το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ. Συνεπώς, είσαι σωστός ως προς τις κρατήσεις υπερ ΤΕΕ. Αν δεν δηλώσεις ΑΠΥ με αυτό το ποσό αλλά με λιγότερο τότε προκύπτει πρόβλημα με το ΦΠΑ που έλαβες και που πρέπει να αποδώσεις στην εφορία. Αυτό πως λύνεται; Απ. Με το συμφωνητικό που κάνεις με τον πελάτη θα καθορίσεις το ύψος της αμοιβής σου και συνεπώς το αντίστοιχο ΦΠΑ.. Οπότε αν είσαι φθηνότερος έχεις έκπτωση (έστω -15%) άρα και το αναλογούν ΦΠΑ είναι μικρότερο. Δηλώνεις στο συμφωνητικό ότι θα επιστραφεί πίσω το 15% στον πελάτη από το ποσό που κατετέθει μία ημέρα μετά την κατάθεση στη ΕΤΕ. Πηγαίνεις εκ των υστέρων το συμφωνητικό στο ΤΕΕ (που δεν θα φέρει καμία αντίρρηση αφού έλαβε τα νόμιμα). 
Βέβαια υπάρχει και ευκολότερη λύση: να δηλωθεί το ελάχιστο ποσό στο συμφωνητικό!!!

----------


## nicolas

Ρε παιδιά το κράτος γιατί φταίει ? Το κράτος σου λέει .... Μηχανικέ αν δουλέψεις μία μέρα θέλω κρατήσεις για π.χ. 1000λ ανάλογα την εμπειρία σου. Αυτό συμβαίνει με όλα τα επαγγέλματα. Όλα τα επαγγέλματα έχουν ένα μεροκάματο με βάση το οποίο βγαίνουν και τα ασφάλιστρα τους.

Το ΤΕΕ τώρα έρχεται και μας λέει όμως ότι ένας μηχανικός 15ετίας για να τακτοποιήσει ένα αυθαίρετο θέλει...4,5 ημέρες!! Από εκεί ξεκινάει το κακό. Στο ότι το ΤΕΕ εξίσώνει την εργασία του μηχανικού με "μεροκάματα" όπως αυτό επιθυμεί. Αύριο θα έρθει και θα πει ότι μία οικοδομική άδεια ενός διωρόφου π.χ. θέλει 30 ημέρες και θα βάζεις πάλι έτσι την αμοιβή.

Επαναλάμβάνω λοιπόν το ερώτημα μου. Γιατί η τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου είναι 4,5 μεροκάματα ή ημερομήσθια ? Ποιος το λέει αυτό ?

----------


## Xάρης

Μόνο που οι κρατήσεις πρέπει να υπολογίζονται επί της πραγματικής αμοιβής και όχι μιας θεωρητικής, ελάχιστης όπως την ονομάζει, το κράτος.
Και κάποτε πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι αν θέλουμε ένα δίκαιο φορολογικό σύστημα τότε θα πρέπει να μειώσουμε έως να μηδενίζουμε τους έμμεσους φόρους, άρα και να μην υπάρχουν καθόλου εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ταμείου Νομικών, ΝΑΤ, ΕΜΠ, Δήμου, ΟΓΑ, κ.λπ.
ΦΠΑ; ΜΗΔΕΝ! 
Αδύνατο; Όχι, αρκεί να υπάρχει πολιτική θέληση.
Καλά θα πείτε και πώς θα καλύψουν τα ταμεία, οι δήμοι και το κράτος τις απώλειες εσόδων;
Η απάντηση είναι με την αύξηση της άμεσης φορολογίας, την καταπολέμηση της φοροδιαφυγής, της εισφοροδιαφυγής και στο κάτω-κάτω αν θέλουμε ως κοινωνία κάποιες ελάχιστες παροχές σε κοινωνική πρόνοια, υγεία, παιδεία, άμυνα, ασφάλεια, υποδομές κ.λ.π., τότε θα πρέπει να συμμορφωθούμε.
Διαφορετικά, δεν θα έχουμε τίποτα, όλα θα τα αναθέσουμε στον ιδιωτικό τομέα και αν αρρωστήσεις και δεν είχες ασφάλεια, αν δεν πρόβλεψες να κάνεις κάποιο συνταξιοδοτικό πρόγραμμα και τώρα που γέρασες και δεν μπορείς να δουλέψεις και δεν έχεις ούτε να φας, ας πρόσεχες. Αυτό θέλουμε;

----------


## Patrick

σε περιπτωση 80τ.μ χωρις αδεια σε εκτος σχεδιου 
1) η διαδικασια νομιμοποιησης με τον 4014 ειναι : 2248 ευρω
2) Αμοιβη μηχανικου για 4014 (κατω 10ετιας με 7 (ελαχιστο) μερες εργασιας = 2.000 ευρω
3)Αμοιβη αποτυπωσης + τοπογραφικο = 2167 ευρω

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ = 6.417,00 ευρω!!! 
μπορει καποιος να το επιβεβαιωσει ?

----------


## nicolas

Patrick στο (2)....είναι 6,75 ημέρες για να είσαι ακριβής ! Για την αμοιβή της αποτύπωσης και το τοπογραφικό δεν ξέρω. Τελικά ισχύουν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές ?!

----------


## Patrick

υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να υποβαλεις αμοιβη μεσω συστηματως αμοιβων του ΤΕΕ χωρις να υπολογιστει ελαχιστη??? 
εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δει κατι τετοιο!!!!
ενα απλο τοπογραφικο να κανεισ σε βαζει στην ελαχιστη!!! 
δηλαδη για 1 στρεμμα εκτοσ σχεδιου ο πελατης πρεπει να μου δωσει 1162 + φπα+φορους??? δεν παμε καλα!!

----------


## Στα

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και με τις βεβαιώσεις για μεταβιβάσεις. Αν έστω δηλωθεί εργασία με βάση το χρόνο εργασίας προκύπτει νόμιμη ή ελάχιστη αμοιβή 232 ευρώ. Το συστημα όμως του τεε υπολογίζει την ελάχιστη με 5000λ δλδ 1162....Υποθέτω ότι σύντομα θα διορθωθεί αυτό

----------


## Patrick

Οταν λες "βεβαιωσεις για μεταβιβασεις" εννοεις για αδομητα οικοπεδα?? δηλαδη για μια τετοια βεβαιωση αμοιβομαστε με την ημερα η με το τοπογραφικο η και με τα δυο??? εχω μπερδευτει οσο ποτε αλλοτε με ολα αυτα!!!

----------


## korallpan

συνάδελφοι σύμφωνα με την ημερίδα του ΙΕΚΕΜΤΕΕ προχθές το βράδυ,
για τις βεβαιώσεις για μεταβίβαση που δίνουμε σε πελάτη ύστερα από έλεγχο στο ακίνητο του κτλ. δε χρειάζεται να περάσουμε την αμοιβή μας από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ. κόβουμε απλά ΑΠΥ με το ανάλογο ΦΠΑ επί της καθαρής τιμής που θα κανονίσουμε.
όσο γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει κάποια ελάχιστη προς το παρόν γι' αυτό το θέμα..
περιμένουμε από το σύστημα να δέχεται και τις βεβαιώσεις αυτές για καταχώρηση και θα μας δίνει κάποια ηλεκτρονική θεώρηση από όσα μας είπαν.. ακόμα περιμένουμε τόσες διευκρινήσεις άλλωστε! :Αβέβαιος:

----------


## Στα

Ναι αλλά για να καταχωρηθεί η δήλωση στο σύστημα δηλώσεων πρέπει να υποβληθεί και ο α/α έργου του συστήματος αμοιβών...

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό μεταξύ μηχανικού-ιδιώτη για μια βεβαίωση;

----------


## Ρήγου Αργυρώ

Συνάδελφοι τελικά την έννοια της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής τη γνωρίζουμε?
ΦΕΜ και ΦΠΑ θα καταβάλλουμε επί της νόμιμης ή της συμφωνηθείσας?

----------


## George kara

Το απόλυτο μπάχαλο παιδιά!!!!! Χάρη χίλια μπράβο συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου! Μια ζωή στη κλεψία, στη πουστία, στη λαμογιά και το παίζουμε και επαναστάτες στο τέλος!!!!

Ρε  παιδιά τι γίνεται με αυτές τις αμοιβές θα μας πεί κάποιος έγκυρα;
Θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε συμφωνία με  το πελάτη (διωτικό συμφωνιτικό); αλλά τους φόρους θα τους πληρώνουμε με βάση τις "νόμιμες"; ή η απελευθέρωση είναι ένας μύθος; και θα πηγαίνουμε με τις "νόμιμες";

----------


## akis25

καλησπερα....το θεμα ειναι μεγαλο γενικα......εχουμε την α φαση και την β φαση αλλα το συστημα τα θελει ενιαια...δλδ δεν μπορεις να εχεις αμοιβη αρχικα ΜΟΝΟ για την Α φαση......επισης στην νομιμη αμοιβη θα πληρωσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΕΜΠ-ΤΕΕ και στην συμφωνημενη ΦΕΜ ΚΑΙ ΦΠΑ......τωρα ερχεται το θεμα της εκτπωσης......πχ αν τυχει ενας η/χ που ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ με 3843 αντι για 233 που ηταν αμοιβη ποσο εκπτωση να κανεις να φανει λογικη στον πελατη?  απο 1500 με εκπτωση 60% πας  στα 600 ευρω....δλδ παλι 2πλασια+ αποτι με 3843.....εγω προσωπικα ντρεπομαι να λεω αυτη την αμοιβη για ΤΕΤΟΙΑ περιπτωση σε πελατες που τους εκανα και με 3843.....ουτε τοπογραφικα-ουτε αποτυπωσεις ΤΠΤ δεν χρειαζεσαι παραπανω και δεν τρεχεις και πολεοδομια.........το ΤΕΕ το ξεφτιλησε το θεμα πιστευω.......αντε να δηλωσει μετα καποιος μια παραβαση με 500 ευρω  οταν η μοιβη μας ειναι 1500+φπα

----------


## Xάρης

Από την πλευρά μου θεωρώ την αμοιβή λογική.
Δεν μετράω την αμοιβή με τις ώρες απασχόλησης που πάλι νομίζω ότι είναι περισσότερες από ό,τι χρειάζονταν με τον Ν.3843/10.
Πάλι θα πάμε στην ΕΤΕ (κατάθεση αμοιβής, κρατήσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ), στη ΔΟΥ (ΦΕΜ), στην πολεοδομία (σχέδια) αλλά και οπωσδήποτε στο κτήριο για μετρήσεις.

Η διαφορά πλέον είναι ότι η ευθύνη του μηχανικού είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη.
*Ο πελάτης μας την ανάληψη ευθύνης πληρώνει.*

----------


## nicolas

Χάρη έτσι όπως είναι τώρα για τα εντός σχεδίου δεν είναι λογική η τιμή. Μιλάμε για σχεδόν ίδια διαδικασία με τους Η/Χ. Υπάρχει μεγάλη αναντιστοιχία με τους Η/Χ όπου εκεί ήταν 0,7 ημέρες για 15ετίας και τώρα γίνεται 4,5. Και εκεί παίρναμε σχέδια από πολεοδομία, πηγαίναμε εφορία, τράπεζα κ.τ.λ. και η ευθύνη ήταν πάνω κάτω η ίδια. Εγώ σου λέω λοιπόν να διπλασιάζονταν η αμοιβή...εδώ όμως μιλάμε για 6,5 φορές μεγαλύτερη αμοιβή !!

----------


## Pieros

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα, ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα χώνεται τόσο στο ΤΕΕ όταν (για δικό του όφελος βεβαία) προσπαθεί να κρατήσει ένα επίπεδο αμοιβών για τα μέλη του. δλδ όταν πας σε ένα δικηγόρο και σου λέει για μια παράσταση σε συμβόλαιο 1000+ γιατί δεν διαμαρτύρεται κανείς; γιατί θα πρέπει μονίμως να υποτιμάμε την δουλεία μας, τις σπουδές μας και το κυριότερο τις ΕΥΘΗΝΕΣ μας; Έχει κανείς άλλος τις δίκες μας ευθύνες και δη για ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΕΣ κατασκευές, ξέρετε τι εστί αυθαίρετο; απλά μια κατασκευή που δεν έβγαλε αδεια; ΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ υπολογιστήκαν; επίβλεψη έγινε; καθένας έκανε οτι τον φώτισε ο ΘΕΟΣ.
Καλώς έκανε το ΤΕΕ και πέρασε πλαγίως τις ελάχιστες ως νόμιμες γιατί πολύ απλά εγώ(τυχαίο το παράδειγμα)επειδή κάνω εργολαβίες και τα βγάζω από εκεί τα λεφτά  θα έβγαζα άδειες για 500¤ (και πολλά λέω) και οι υπόλοιποι, κυρίως οι νέοι θα ήταν οι ¨ακριβοί¨ 
Το σφάλμα του ΤΕΕ είναι που βάζει άγνωστο (σε εμάς) περιορισμό στις εκπτώσεις , η αγορά θα έβρισκε τον δρόμο της , το ΤΕΕ θα έπρεπε να επεμβαίνει σε περιπτώσεις σαν το παράδειγμα μου.
Άσε με να κοστολογήσω μόνος μου την δουλεία μου και πάρε τις κρατήσεις σου από αυτά που εσύ θεωρείς ελάχιστα

----------


## Patrick

σιγουρα οι αμοιβες σαν μεμονομενο εξοδο  ειναι καπως υπερβολικες αλλα το συνολο της ολης διαδικασιας *νομιμοποιησης* (και το τονιζω αυτο) σε σχεση με αρθρο 22 η 1512 ειναι αισθητα πιο μειωμενο..οποτε εαν καποιος πελατης πριν ηθελε να νομιμοποιησει την αυθαιρεσια του ακουγωντας τα προστιμα τα οποια ηταν πολυ πιο τσουχτερα απο οτι τωρα + αμοιβη εκδοισης Ο.Α νομιμοποιησης στο μηχανικο (που ηταν περιπου στο ιδιο με τωρα και λιγο παραπανω) εβγαζε καντυλες κανονικα...τουλαχιστο τωρα με τα μισα και μπορει και λιγοτερα  κανει τη δουλεια του...
Οποτε σαν συνολο (παραβολα+προστιμα +αμοιβη) του ερχεται πολυ λιγοτεςρα σε σχεση με πριν ..ΑΥΤΟ πιστευω πρεπει να καταλαβει ο πελατης και αυτο πρεπει να του μεταβιβαζουμε , στην τελικη το τελικο ποσο ενδιαφερει παντα το πελατη!!

----------


## Pieros

> *νομιμοποιησης* (και το τονιζω αυτο) σε σχεση με αρθρο 22 η 1512


Συμφωνώ και επαυξανω αυτο προσπαθω να καταλαβουν και συναδελφοι και πελατες .Αντε για τους πελατες κατανοητο να θελουν να πληρωσουν λιγοτερα, για τους συναδελφους να μηχανευονται τα παντα ωστε να εισπραξουν λιγοτερα δεν το καταλαβαινω τοσο φιλανθρωποι πια!!!

----------


## antnatal

τελικά είναι υποχρεωτικό το 2χίλιαρο για να ολοκληρωθεί η δήλωση αυθαιρέτου..???

και αν ναι, ποιος ο λόγος ύπαρξης της συμφωνηθήσας αμοιβής μεταξύ εργοδότη-μηχανικού...???

----------


## tserpe

Μπορει να γινει αρχικα η ηλεκτρονικη δηλωση αυθαιρετου και μετα απο πχ10μερες η καταθεση της αμοιβης του μηχανικου; Θα μπορεσει δηλαδη καποιος να παρει χαρτι οτι μπηκε στην ρυθμιση και μετα να πληρωσει των μηχανικο;


απο την σελιδα του ΤΕΕ.
*Για τον υπολογισμό της νόμιμης αμοιβής μηχανικού σύμφωνα με το Ν. 3919/2011, για εργασίες και ελέγχους με βάση το χρόνο απασχόλησης (άρθρο 102 Π.Δ. 696/74 όπως ισχύει), εκτός των τυχόν άλλων συγκεκριμένων μελετών (π.χ. τοπογραφικό, αποτύπωση, μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας κλπ), απαιτούνται:* 
*- Για μηχανικούς εμπειρίας 1-10 ετών: 6,75 ημέρες* 
*- Για μηχανικούς εμπειρίας 11-20 ετών: 4,50 ημέρες* 
*- Για μηχανικούς εμπειρίας 21+ ετών: 3,38 ημέρες* 
*Ο υπολογισμός της νόμιμης αμοιβής γίνεται μέσω του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ σε μία φάση, όταν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες των μηχανικών. Ο αριθμός του σχετικού έργου, είναι απαραίτητο στοιχείο για την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας ρύθμισης του αυθαιρέτου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η αμοιβή του μηχανικού ορίζεται κατόπιν γραπτής συμφωνίας με τον πολίτη*

----------


## Inzaghi

Μειωθηκαν οι αμοιβες κατα μια μερα στην πρωτη φαση η ειναι η ιδεα μου...?

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...epanalipsi.pdf

Γιατι πλεον απο 2 και 2.5 μερες, εχουμε 1 και 2.5.....

----------


## josif1976

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί θεωρείς οτι έγινε μείωση της πρώτης φάσης?!

----------


## Inzaghi

Γιατι εν αρχη ειχαν οριστει κατ ελαχιστον 2 μερες εργασιας 15ετους εμπειριας μηχανικου για την 1η και αλλες τοσες για τη 2η φαση...

Μετεπειτα οι μερες εργασιας εγιναν κατ ελαχιστον 2,5 για τη 2η φαση

Και τωρα βλεπω 1 μερα για την 1η φαση...

Τι καταλαβαινω λαθος?

----------


## apokal

Διάβασε καλύτερα...στην αρχή λέει 1 μέρα (με αριθμό) και μετά λέει άλλη *μία* (με λέξη!) 1+μία =2!

----------


## antnatal

> Μπορει να γινει αρχικα η ηλεκτρονικη δηλωση αυθαιρετου και μετα απο πχ10μερες η καταθεση της αμοιβης του μηχανικου; Θα μπορεσει δηλαδη καποιος να παρει χαρτι οτι μπηκε στην ρυθμιση και μετα να πληρωσει των μηχανικο;
> 
> 
> απο την σελιδα του ΤΕΕ.
> *Για τον υπολογισμό της νόμιμης αμοιβής μηχανικού σύμφωνα με το Ν. 3919/2011, για εργασίες και ελέγχους με βάση το χρόνο απασχόλησης (άρθρο 102 Π.Δ. 696/74 όπως ισχύει), εκτός των τυχόν άλλων συγκεκριμένων μελετών (π.χ. τοπογραφικό, αποτύπωση, μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας κλπ), απαιτούνται:* 
> *- Για μηχανικούς εμπειρίας 1-10 ετών: 6,75 ημέρες* 
> *- Για μηχανικούς εμπειρίας 11-20 ετών: 4,50 ημέρες* 
> *- Για μηχανικούς εμπειρίας 21+ ετών: 3,38 ημέρες* 
> *Ο υπολογισμός της νόμιμης αμοιβής γίνεται μέσω του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ σε μία φάση, όταν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες των μηχανικών. Ο αριθμός του σχετικού έργου, είναι απαραίτητο στοιχείο για την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας ρύθμισης του αυθαιρέτου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η αμοιβή του μηχανικού ορίζεται κατόπιν γραπτής συμφωνίας με τον πολίτη*


που ακριβώς το γράφει αυτό..???

ok, το είδα.

----------


## Inzaghi

I apologise...
Τωρα το ειδα...

Και εχω να ρωτησω ΚΑΙ εδω, συγνωμη για την επαναληψη αλλα αφορα το εν λογω θεμα...

Στην περιπτωση που ενταξω διαμερισμα με αυθαιρεσια που νομιμοποιειται (αυθαιρετη προεκταση μπαλκονιου) εντος 3ετιας και βγαλει αδεια νομιμοποιησης ΑΜΕΣΑ για να πουληθει τοτε...
α. πως το εντασσω στο συστημα? με τι παρανομια?
β. τι αμοιβη ζηταω στον πελατη μου? την 1η φαση μονο?
γ. πως εντασσω στο συστημα την επιλογη της εκδοσης αδειας νομιμοποιησης? στη 2η φαση? κι αν μεχρι τοτε εχει εκδοθει ηδη?

Καταλαβαινετε οτι θα πρεπει να κινηθουμε με γρηγορους ρυθμους...

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## igki

καλησπέρα έχω περίπτωση κτιρίου με υπόγειο και 3 ορόφους. Ένας ο ιδοκτήτης αλλά 3 οροφοδιαμερίσματα. στο υπόγειο υπάρχουν 3 αυθαιρεσίες. Μπορώ να κάνω μία αίτηση? η εγκύλιος λέει αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία(διαμέρισμα) αλλά αν κάνω 3 αιτήσεις οι αμοιβές ξεφευγουν πολύ και είναι περισσότερες από τα πρόστιμα. αν πήγαινε με τον 3843 θα πλήρωνε μόνο (232+ΦΠΑ) Χ 3 αλλά τώρα λόγω παλαιότητας τον συμφέρει ο 4014!

----------


## teo_z

> σε περιπτωση 80τ.μ χωρις αδεια σε εκτος σχεδιου 
> 1) η διαδικασια νομιμοποιησης με τον 4014 ειναι : 2248 ευρω
> 2) Αμοιβη μηχανικου για 4014 (κατω 10ετιας με 7 (ελαχιστο) μερες εργασιας = 2.000 ευρω
> 3)Αμοιβη αποτυπωσης + τοπογραφικο = 2167 ευρω
> 
> ΣΥΝΟΛΟ = 6.417,00 ευρω!!! 
> μπορει καποιος να το επιβεβαιωσει ?


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με το "διαδικασία νομιμοποίησης 2248 ευρώ". Τα πρόστιμα-παράβολα;

----------


## AGKOTZ

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο "πρότυπο" ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό για τις αμοιβές;

----------


## Dim84

Υπάρχει καμιά ενημέρωση σχετικά με το μέχρι τι ποσοστά έκπτωσης θα δέχεται το ΤΕΕ?

----------


## johnnie_blue

Από το ΤΕΕ Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας έχουμε το παρακάτω συμφωνητικό. Ευτυχώς και κάποιοι προσπαθούν ακόμα...

http://www.teeam.gr/images/stories/p...ymfvnhtiko.doc

----------

AGKOTZ, ALIKI, apokal, Xάρης

----------


## Patrick

δηλαδη αυτο τωρα το χρησιμοποιουμε υπευθυνα?? 
και κατι αλλο ..πες οτι συντασσεται και το στελνουμε στο ΤΕΕ με "συμβατικη αμοιβη" λιγοτερη απο την νομιμη...και το ΤΕΕ το εγκρινει κλπ..με τουσ κωδικους πληρωμης στην τραπεζα πως θα γινει..θα μας τους στειλει το ΤΕΕ με φαξ?? το συστυημα αμοιβων του ΤΕΕ θα το χρησιμοποιησουμε???

----------


## MARILOU

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι
Ειναι η πρώτη μου επαφή με το φόρουμ.
Διαβάζοντας το συμφωνητικό του ΤΕΕ Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας καταλαβαίνω ότι οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. ΤΕΕ κλπ θα γίνονται επί της ελάχιστης νόμιμης αμοιβής ( εφόσον δεν είναι μικρότερη της συμφωνηθήσας) και το ΦΠΑ και ΦΕΜ επί της συμφωνηθήσας αμοιβής ( άσχετα από το αν είναι μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη από την ελάχιστη νόμιμη).
Εγώ θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας και για το έξης. 
Ισόγειο και Α όροφος εντός σχεδίου που δεν έχει γίνει σύσταση οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίας (ανηκούν προφανώς στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη), αλλά είναι λειτουργικά ανεξάρτητες "ιδιοκτησίες" (κατάστημα και κατοικία) και δηλώνονται και ξεχωριστά στο Ε9. Νομικά είναι μία ιδοκτησία. 
Και στο ισόγειο και στον όροφο έχει γίνει η ίδια υπέρβαση δόμησης. Κάνω δύο ανεξάρτητες αιτήσεις ή μία?  Και αν κάνω δύο τα μεν πρόστιμα είναι ίδια και απλά πληρώνεις δύο φορές το παράβολο, οι αμοιβές όμως υπολογίζονται επί δύο?
Ειναι φίλοι μου οι ιδιοκτήτες και δεν θέλω να τους "γδάρω". Βγάζω πρόστιμο 1000 ευρω και για τα δύο μαζί. Αν έχω καλά καταλάβει αυτά που σας είπα για τις νόμιμες αμοιβές απλά θα δηλώσω ως συμφωνηθήσα αμοιβή λιγότερο. Αν θα πρέπει να κόψω ΔΠΥ για περίπου 1500*2=3000 ευρω θα καταλήξουν να πληρώσουν πολύ περισότερα σε ΦΠΑ και φόρους παρά για το ίδιο το πρόστιμο.

Ευχάριστω

----------


## ΚΟΥΦΩΛΙΑΣ Ι.

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα, θέλω βοήθεια…
  Έχω μια περίπτωση αυθαιρέτου που θα πάω για οικοδομική άδεια, τι συμφωνητικό κάνουμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση και η ελάχιστη αμοιβή είναι πάλι  1569,58¤  για την δήλωση αυθαιρέτου στο σύστημα ;

----------


## Xάρης

Ελάχιστες αμοιβές δεν υπάρχουν πλέον. Μόνο *νόμιμες*.
Ένα συμφωνητικό για τη δήλωση του αυθαιρέτου με νόμιμη τα 1.569.58¤ και ένα δεύτερο για την οικοδομική άδεια με νόμιμη αμοιβή ό,τι προκύπτει βάσει των απαιτούμενων μελετών και του προϋπολογισμού.

----------


## gedrag

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας για απαλλαγή αμοιβής για τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου.
Συγκεκριμμένα θέλω να νομιμοποιήσω κάποιες κατασκευές στο σπίτι των  γονιών μου (οι αυθαιρεσίες που έχει είναι αστείες, αλλά ας όψεται η  μελλοντική μεταβίβαση...).
Από ότι έχω διαβάσει μπορώ να κάνω απαλλαγή. Σκεφτόμουν όμως αντί να  τρέχω στο ΤΕΕ (και την ταλαιπωρία/γραφειοκρατία που αυτό έχει) να δηλώσω  στο λογισμικό τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτων μία συμβολική συμφωνηθείσα τιμή  (π.χ. 50 ή 100 ¤) και να προχωρήσω κανονικά τη διαδικασία μέσω του  συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ που λογικά θα μου βγάλει μια ελάχιστη νόμιμη  αμοιβή γύρω στα 1.570 ¤.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να στείλω στο ΤΕΕ υπογεγραμμένο  συμφωνητικό από τη ΔΟΥ μεταξύ εμού και των γονιών μου? Υπάρχει περιπτωση  το ΤΕΕ να απορρίψει αυτή τη χαμηλή τιμή? Και αν τη δεχτεί εν τέλει, θα  πρέπει να πληρώσουμε κανονικά εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ επί του ποσού  των 1.570 ¤?
Στην περίπτωση δε της απαλλαγής, πόσο θα είναι οι εισφορές αυτές υπέρ ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ?

----------


## Xάρης

Πλέον δεν υπάρχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές. Υπάρχουν μόνο νόμιμες και μάλιστα όχι για όλες τις εργασίες μηχανικού.

Οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ υπολογίζονται επί των νομίμων αμοιβών εφόσον υπάρχουν ή επί των συμφωνηθεισών εφόσον αυτές είναι υψηλότερες των νομίμων ή δεν υπάρχουν νόμιμες.

Το ΤΕΕ δεν ελέγχει την έκπτωση επί των αμοιβών και δεν μπορεί να σε παραπέμψει στο πειθαρχικό.

Υπογράφεις συμφωνητικό ακόμα και με μηδενική αμοιβή για μην πληρώσει ο γονιός ΦΠΑ, εσύ ΦΕΜ και να μην εμφανίσεις εισόδημα που δεν θα αποκτήσεις αφού δωρεά θα κάνεις τη μελέτη.

Οι δηλώσεις του Ν.4014/11 (ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρέτων) έχουν νόμιμη αμοιβή 1.569,58¤.

Για τις φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις των μηχανικών κατέβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το αρχείο.

----------

gedrag

----------


## gedrag

Χάρη τα παραπάνω περί μηδενικού συμφωνητικού ισχύουν? Δηλαδή πρέπει να κάνω συμφωνητικό ακόμα και με μηδενικο ποσό _χωρίς να κάνω τη διαδικασία απαλλαγής?_  Ή να βάλω ένα συμβολικό ποσό μη πέσει δούλεμα στην εφορία?
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω από το excel που ανέβασες πρέπει να πάω 2 φορές στο ΤΕΕ (μία για υποβολή συμφωνητικού, τμήμα Πρωτοκόλλου, την αίτηση την έχουμε ετοιμάσει εμείς από πριν? Και ακόμη μία φορά για πληρωμή εισφοράς ΤΕΕ? Το συμφωνητικό που πάμε στο ΤΕΕ δε χρειάζεται να είναι σφραγισμένο από τη ΔΟΥ από ότι καταλαβαίνω?. Μέσα σε ένα μήνα από την υπογραφή του συμφωνητικού όλα αυτά έτσι?)

Όταν λες για ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πριν την ολοκλήρωση της υπηρεσίας εννοείς από ότι καταλαβαίνω οποιαδήποτε στιγμή μέχρι να ολοκληρώσουμε τη ρύθμιση του αυθαιρέτου έτσι? Μπορεί να γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά είμαι καινούργιος σε αυτές τις διαδικασίες περί αμοιβών...

Κάτι ακόμα. Στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ πρέπει να το υποβάλω κανονικά στο ΤΕΕ μέχρι τέλους (για να πάρω το Α/Α που θα χρησιμοποιήσω στη ρύθμιση των αυθαιρέτων στο σύστημα του ΤΕΕ) και να μου εκδόσει βεβαίωση πληρωμής στην ΕΤΕ την οποία και θα αγνοήσω επειδή πρακτικά δε θα πληρωθεί σαν αμοιβή αυτό το ποσό? Αν και αναμένουμε σήμερα αλλαγές στο σύστημα αμοιβών...
Σε περίπτωση που βάλω στο συμφωνητικό πχ 50 ¤ αυτά χρειάζεται να κατατεθούνε υποχρεωτικά στο λογαριασμό μου στην ΕΤΕ ή εκεί μπαίνει η νόμιμη (ή και κάθε αμοιβή πάνω από αυτήν?)

Λες ότι οι δηλώσεις του Ν.4014/11 (ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρέτων) έχουν νόμιμη αμοιβή 1.569,58¤. Αυτό αναφέρεται προφανώς για απλή αποτύπωση αρχιτεκτονικών σε κατοικία αλλά είναι ανεξάρτητη από τα χρόνια προυπηρεσίας του μηχανικού?

Έγινα κουραστικός με τις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά ακόμα μαθαίνω τη διαδικασία. Πάντως πολύ καλή δουλειά κάνεις, τόσο με τις απαντήσεις όσο και με τα βοηθητικά προγραμματάκια σε excel που έχεις ανεβάσει. Πραγματικά πολύ χρήσιμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Η διαδικασία απαλλαγής είχε νόημα όσο ίσχυαν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές.
Τώρα, τι νόημα έχει;
Άποψή μου είναι να κάνεις ένα συμφωνητικό με μηδενική αμοιβή. Γιατί όχι μηδενική; Γονείς σου δεν είναι;
Για τεχνικούς λόγους πάντως θα προτιμούσα να δηλώσω αμοιβή 0,01¤. Μη γελάτε, έχει σημασία να υπάρχει έστω και 1 λεπτό αμοιβή, για να μην θεωρηθεί ως δωρεά!
Υπάρχει και προηγούμενο με τα κόστη περιοδικών, όπως π.χ. του "Τεχνογραφήματος" του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ που μας το έστελναν δωρεάν αν και πάνω έγραφε κόστος 0,01¤.

Τα πράγματα άλλαξαν από σήμερα όσο αφορά την κατάθεση των αμοιβών. Είδες την είδηση για κλείσιμο λόγω αναβάθμισης του συστήματος του ΤΕΕ. 
Άρα με το νέο σύστημα του ΤΕΕ, στην εντολή πληρωμής θα αναγράφεται και η συμφωνημένη αμοιβή την οποία θα καταθέσεις στην ΕΤΕ.
Την αίτηση για το ΤΕΕ την ετοιμάζεις είτε πριν είτε εκείνη τη στιγμή, έχει σημασία;
Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι σφραγισμένο από τη ΔΟΥ.

ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πριν κόψεις την τελική ΑΠΥ που θα σημαίνει ότι η υπηρεσία ολοκληρώθηκε.

Η νόμιμη αμοιβή είναι ανεξάρτητη των χρόνων προϋπηρεσίας του μηχανικού.

----------


## Ραιδεστινού Χρ.

Καλησπέρα σας. Εχω αναλάβει την νομιμοποίηση δύο αυθαίρετων της γιαγιάς μου.
Δεν έχω λάβει αμοιβή για αυτή την εργασία.
Είμαι γραμμένη στο ΤΕΕ. Δεν έχω ανοίξει βιβλία στην εφορία.
Μήπως ξέρετε αν μπορώ να κάνω ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό, ενώ δεν έχω ανοικτά βιβλία στην εφορία; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα σας,

Κατ' αρχάς υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεστε σε τακτοποίηση ακινήτου με τον Ν.4495/17 και όχι σε έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας νομιμοποίησης.

Στο ερώτημά σας αν μπορείτε να συντάξετε ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό, αυτό είναι βέβαιο ότι μπορείτε, κανένας νόμος δεν απαγορεύει τα ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά ακόμα και μεταξύ δύο ιδιωτών.

Ούτε η μηδενική αμοιβή είναι θέμα, καθότι μετά τον Ν.3919/11 (εδώ και 11 χρόνια) οι αμοιβές μεταξύ μηχανικών και των πελατών τους συμφωνούνται ελεύθερα και δεν υπάρχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές.

Το ερώτημα είναι αν μπορείτε να εμφανίζεστε ως μηχανικός σε δήλωση αυθαιρέτων χωρίς να έχετε ανοιχτά φορολογικά βιβλία.
Θεωρώ πως όχι αλλά για επιβεβαίωση θα πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσετε με το τμήμα επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ.

Για το κεντρικό ΤΕΕ:
"_ΤΜΗΜΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ_"
2103291604 -6 -7
Νίκης 4, 10563, Αθήνα (5ος όροφος)
gepth@central.tee.gr

Υ.Γ.: Έχετε πρόσβαση στα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα του ΤΕΕ, Αμοιβών και δηλώσεων αυθαιρέτων;

----------

